# Uferangeln Smöla



## trondheim (10. November 2007)

siehe - anglerglück im november 2007

http://www.nordvestnytt.no/

man braucht nicht immer ein boot

hilsen trondheim


----------



## gismowolf (12. November 2007)

*AW: Uferangeln Smöla*

Servus Trondheim!
Ich kann leider nicht norwegisch ! In welchem Gewässer auf Smöla wurde denn diese kapitale Trutta gefangen?


----------



## trondheim (13. November 2007)

*AW: Uferangeln Smöla*

hei
gefangen im - Fugelvågvatnet - auf smøla
hilsen trondheim


----------



## gismowolf (13. November 2007)

*AW: Uferangeln Smöla*

@Trondheim
Danke,aber wenn das einer von den Süßwasserseen auf Smöla ist,kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen!Außer es wurden in die Seen seit 2005 kapitale Bachforellen eingesetzt!!In drei Wochen haben wir(4 Mann) damals im Mai 2005 mit den verschiedensten Ködern sehr viele Bachforellen gefangen,wobei die größten Exemplare maximal 25 bis 27 cm lang waren.   
Unter der Lupe konnte man bis zu 8 Jahresringe zählen.Das sagt mir,daß der Bestand stark verbuttet oder aufgrund von Nahrungsmangel sehr kleinwüchsig ist.Solche kleinwüchsige Bachforellen hab ich auch schon in Schweden in den Seen und Bächen um Falun und entlang des Vesterdalälven bis zur norwegischen Grenze gefangen.Und nach Auskunft unseres damaligen Gastgebers wurden dort nie größere Forellen gefangen.Ich wünsche es den Anglern auf Smöla,daß in Zukunft jetzt dort öfter größere Forellen gefangen werden können!!#6
Anbei noch einige Fotos von den Süßwasserseen auf Smöla und den dort 2005 gefangenen Forellen.


----------



## trondheim (14. November 2007)

*AW: Uferangeln Smöla*

schöne fotos ,danke
aber lecker waren eure forellen hoffe ich
hilsen norge


----------



## gismowolf (14. November 2007)

*AW: Uferangeln Smöla*

Geräucherte Bachforellen und Muscheln gekocht in Meerwasser haben hervorragend geschmeckt!!


----------



## rob (15. November 2007)

*AW: Uferangeln Smöla*

ahhh da werden erinnerungen wach!
das beste essen in dieser woche:q:q
lg rob


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. November 2007)

*AW: Uferangeln Smöla*

bei mir auch!


----------

